# Hi!



## LucifersHalo (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've recently adopted a year old cat from a girl that couldn't take the cat with her when she moved house.

She is called Bianca (Binx for short) and she's a tortoiseshell and white (calico).

I'm really bad at introducing myself; so I'll leave it there lol but feel free to ask questions and I'll do my best to answer them 

~LucifersHalo


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome here!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Yay! Welcome! I'm new too!


----------

